# In loving memory



## Pikiki (May 26, 2012)

So today has being a year since I lost my brother Louie. Last year my Brothers Team was sent out for a mission in a partnership operation with the local Police to a possible explosive storage area. Whe they arrive and linked up with the local Police starting the search when few minutes laterone Police officer found a bag and decided to pick it up. That was a pressure release device, that explosion killed 3 Policeman, wonded 3 Soldiers including Louie. Without hesitaded he start doing his job as a Medic on ground. He provide tactical care to the 2 other members of his team and stoped bleeding from 1 who was severe wonded on one of hus legs and the other who took metal particles almost everywhere on one side of his body. After took care of his guys he selfaid and called for Air-Medvac. When the Aircraft arrives he refused to get pull out from there, he simply told his LT "I`m not leaving you guys without a Medic on ground" He was assited by the flight Medics and was left with the rest of the Team.

Continued their mission and not too far from the first inciddent while they were wlaking someone in the Team steped on a pressure plate and detonated a second device that killed 6 members of the Team including Louie. I was on block leave ready to get deploy in 4 weeks when I start receiving phone calls one after the other. I was on bed and remember my wife told me " you better answer the phone I think something wrong just happend" 

I was like I`m on vacation not answer the phone. But one more phone call came in and when I look at the number was my sister-in- law. Then remember look at all the missed call and I was WTF!!! why so many people from home are calling. My heart stop for one second call me sister-in-law and it was the most devastating moment at this point, she couldn`t talk just crying saying to "el negro is not coming back home" I  was like no , that is not true they told you something wrong I`m calling this fuckers right now they shouldn`t do that. I got up from bed and went straigh on my knees. I don`t remember how I felt only thing was in my head was his face. Was like a instantaneus shot to the heart, no breath, no one around me for a second or two.

My wife grab the phone and start talking (crying) with my sister-in-law. I was in shock, I cry as hard I can rememeber like never before. My brother, me best friend, the one who never turn his back on me, my support in life, the one who help me get my life back in track after years of drugs addiction. Yeah he was gone and gone forever. I start thinking about his kids, his wife, dad his mom I mean everybody but was not able to call nobody. 

Later that day was call by the Army CAS office to ask me if I was able to escort his remains back home, I was yes I will, without known was my hardest adn most difficult duty in my military carrer, but was his desire it`s something happen to him I be the one the get him back home. 

No one can possible think how difficult is to do this if you never experience, I was told not to cry, nt to show any weakness( really?????) that was my mission and I was representing the Army so I had to keep my professionalism at all times. I was denied to see him before prepare him and put him on the csaket. He was very burn and closed casket was oredered by the Mortuary Affair office. Took him home when he rest now and watch us his family and protecte me here in this war who hs taken so much from me and my family.

Rmember the las time we talk on a chat, was May 17th, his B-day adn he told he was concerned cause of my job. I was you need to stay focus bro you always on the ground I got Vics that will saved me. I regret it don`t spend more time with him that day and told him how much I love him.

I think about you everyday and everyday I thank God cause you was there for me when I need it the most. I MISS YOU BRO...


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

Sad to hear brother, today you should celebrate his life!


----------



## Infantry87 (May 26, 2012)

If he was like you than he was a great man. After youve lost someone that is so close to you, nobody will ever completely understand the toll it takes on you in a combat enviroment. Stateside, you can get away from it, but there you have to deal with it by looking at the bunk they slept in, or the humvee they rode beside you in. The nights where you thought you wouldnt make it out alive and all you could do is tell them, that you loved them like a brother, while you fought side by side, balls to the wall, till you almost warped your barrel from the rounds, fighting to survive another couple minutes, which at the time seemed like hours. Pikki, your brother will never forgotten. I have 18 empty shell casings tattooed on my arm, for the ones who fought with me like we trained to do, and the ones who made me cry when they were taken by someone who didnt deserve that right. If you need anything bro, let me know. Keep your head up, youll be outta the shit in a bit and back home drinking beers and holding your kids.


----------



## Georgia (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these painful memories guys. Sorry for your loss Pikiki. Your brother had the heart of a warrior


----------



## Pikiki (May 26, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Sad to hear brother, today you should celebrate his life!



Thnx SFG, I felt today is one of those days you never want to live again.



Infantry87 said:


> If he was like you than he was a great man. After youve lost someone that is so close to you, nobody will ever completely understand the toll it takes on you in a combat enviroment. Stateside, you can get away from it, but there you have to deal with it by looking at the bunk they slept in, or the humvee they rode beside you in. The nights where you thought you wouldnt make it out alive and all you could do is tell them, that you loved them like a brother, while you fought side by side, balls to the wall, till you almost warped your barrel from the rounds, fighting to survive another couple minutes, which at the time seemed like hours. Pikki, your brother will never forgotten. I have 18 empty shell casings tattooed on my arm, for the ones who fought with me like we trained to do, and the ones who made me cry when they were taken by someone who didnt deserve that right. If you need anything bro, let me know. Keep your head up, youll be outta the shit in a bit and back home drinking beers and holding your kids.



Brotha I feel you, and I know how it feels inside. I thank this boards cause I get the opprtunity to meet guys like you. I know if I need anything I can count on you or many others here in SI. I`m planing on tatoo in his memory once get back. We`ll meet one day get some of those beers.



Georgia said:


> Thanks for sharing these painful memories guys. Sorry for your loss Pikiki. Your brother had the heart of a warrior



They are painfull G but are reality for us. It`s good people can see what really happens and for us to share this stories is giving honor for those we lost and respect.


----------



## DF (May 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Piki.  Also thanks to all you guys & gals that are putting it all on the line for us.  I appreciate your service greatly!


----------



## Hurt (May 26, 2012)

Pik if you need to talk or anything brother I'm here for ya.  SF is right, today you should celebrate his life and everything great about him!  He's in a better place now anyways bro


----------



## Pikiki (May 26, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Sorry for your loss Piki.  Also thanks to all you guys & gals that are putting it all on the line for us.  I appreciate your service greatly!


 
I do thnx for ppl that support and respect what we do. Dfeaton thnx bro.


Hurt said:


> Pik if you need to talk or anything brother I'm here for ya.  SF is right, today you should celebrate his life and everything great about him!  He's in a better place now anyways bro



I know you here for me Hurt and I won`t doubt it. I will celebrate when I`m home for sure, right now is just to hard. Thnx brotha...


----------



## DarksideSix (May 26, 2012)

RIP brother.


----------



## Mr P (May 26, 2012)

God bless you brother, tu hermano esta con los Santos en el cielo, El fue un hombre valiente como tu primito,  God bless his soul, lo siento profundamente de mi corazon


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2012)

Pikki I appreciate you sharing that piece of you with us. As painful as it is.  I've lost some good people in my life and one thing that helps get me through those times that somehow seem so random where you just suddenly have a memory of them and it overwhelms you; I remember that they are still with me. That they watch over me and protect me and guide me.  

Your brother will always be there for you.  Talk to him. Tell him you miss him and ask him for his help when you need it.  You'll find yourself guided through difficult situations in life as they arise.


----------



## Pikiki (May 27, 2012)

Mr P said:


> God bless you brother, tu hermano esta con los Santos en el cielo, El fue un hombre valiente como tu primito,  God bless his soul, lo siento profundamente de mi corazon


 
Gracias P, significa mucho el apoyo de ustedes para mi y los mios.


PillarofBalance said:


> Pikki I appreciate you sharing that piece of you with us. As painful as it is.  I've lost some good people in my life and one thing that helps get me through those times that somehow seem so random where you just suddenly have a memory of them and it overwhelms you; I remember that they are still with me. That they watch over me and protect me and guide me.
> 
> Your brother will always be there for you.  Talk to him. Tell him you miss him and ask him for his help when you need it.  You'll find yourself guided through difficult situations in life as they arise.



POB, first I want to say this is a part of you haven`t see before. Thnx bro I do talk to him and sounds crazy but sometimes feels like he answer me. I know he protect me and his guide is real. I do appreciated all of you for your posts here.


----------



## Pikiki (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Lulu66 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that bro.

I am sure his sacrifice wont be in vain. 6440 have done the ultimate sacrifice for their country in the more recent conflics. So everyone back in the states can continue with their normal lifes.
 And like infantry said, it really sucks when yiu have to sleep next to the bunk your buddy used to sleep i , or riding the truck were ur buddy used to ride. But the worst part for me has been when a fallen soldiers wife comes to the welcoming home ceremony knowing that her loved one wont be there, but she still come to welcome the rest of the team.


----------



## Pikiki (May 27, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro.
> 
> I am sure his sacrifice wont be in vain. 6440 have done the ultimate sacrifice for their country in the more recent conflics. So everyone back in the states can continue with their normal lifes.
> And like infantry said, it really sucks when yiu have to sleep next to the bunk your buddy used to sleep i , or riding the truck were ur buddy used to ride. But the worst part for me has been when a fallen soldiers wife comes to the welcoming home ceremony knowing that her loved one wont be there, but she still come to welcome the rest of the team.



I know what you mean, my sis-in-law was there to welcome his Team, she did it cause i`m sure he want that to happen. Thnx Lulu


----------



## Zeek (May 27, 2012)

God bless you and the rest of the family P!  my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## LeanHerm (May 27, 2012)

Oh man sad story brother.  Thanks for serving pik.  Your brother sounded like a proud man and was proud for what he did.  I show tons and tons of respect for guys like your brother.  Amen


----------



## Pikiki (May 27, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> God bless you and the rest of the family P!  my thoughts and prayers are with you


 


BigHerm said:


> Oh man sad story brother.  Thanks for serving pik.  Your brother sounded like a proud man and was proud for what he did.  I show tons and tons of respect for guys like your brother.  Amen



Thnx to both of you, I can say he was a very love by all who knows him. I thnx everyone in here for the respect show to all military members specially the fallen heroes.


----------



## MTgirl (May 28, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your family Pik.  Sorry I haven't been on much lately and didn't reapond earlier.  If you ever need to vent, I'm here for you.


----------



## Pikiki (May 29, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> My thoughts are with you and your family Pik.  Sorry I haven't been on much lately and didn't reapond earlier.  If you ever need to vent, I'm here for you.



Thnx Gal, I know you have being stress a lit bit. I know I can talk to you and you will have some words of wisdom for me if I need them. Thxn for the friendship MT.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 29, 2012)

Love ya buddy, keep your chin up! Lots of respect to you and your brother for what you have done for us....


----------



## Pikiki (May 29, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Love ya buddy, keep your chin up! Lots of respect to you and your brother for what you have done for us....



Love ya too(no homo) thnx buddy I do appreciate your words and all of you that had post in here to support me and show respect to my brother. We do what we do cause our great country, not only me and my bro but all service member as well.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 29, 2012)

He is still with you pik always will be . you can look to him he will guide you , sorry bro . amazing read I heard your voice through the story and felt your words dog, strong piece


----------



## Pikiki (May 29, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> He is still with you pik always will be . you can look to him he will guide you , sorry bro . amazing read I heard your voice through the story and felt your words dog, strong piece



thnx Grizz, I know he is my guardian Angel and protect me here and every where I go. GBY


----------



## Mrs P (May 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this Pikiki, much respect for what u do & for your brother... 
My prayers go out to u & your family... sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Pikiki, much respect for what u do & for your brother...
> My prayers go out to u & your family... sorry for your loss.



Thnx Mrs P I apprecieted your words and your prayers are a blessing for us.


----------



## Jada (May 30, 2012)

Pikki man sorry to hear about ur loss man!  Its fked up how u lost ur brother. I wish u the best for u and ur family. SFGiants sorry man I clicked dislike on ur comment by accident on my iPhone . Sorry man.


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Pikki man sorry to hear about ur loss man!  Its fked up how u lost ur brother. I wish u the best for u and ur family. SFGiants sorry man I clicked dislike on ur comment by accident on my iPhone . Sorry man.



My good friend Jada I thank you for care about me and my Family bro. He is in a better place now.


----------

